# Swisher Sweets "Cigar"



## Heathen1990 (Nov 29, 2011)

So I dont consider Swisher Sweets to be real cigars, just dont. But I saw they have a Swisher Sweets Perfecto. I am considering getting some for just a everyday smoke. That way my more expensive cigars can rest in my tupperdor. Would you by these Swisher Sweets Perfecto's? Has anyone tried them? Would like some feedback on them. Thanks.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

....Go to Cigar Bid and win some great flavor for $2per of less and some VERY GOOD daily cigars to smoke in between your better premiums. You will forget all about a lame cigar like Swisher Sweet. Here are some leads for some awesome deals,

Fifteen Flawless Figurados Super-Sampler - 15 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Nica Libre Flight Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Pinar del Rio Torpedo Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Sweet 16 Super-Premium Sampler - 16 Cigars - CigarBid.com
The Boardroom Sampler #2 - 15 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Chunktastic 60-Ring Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Serie '55' Perfecto Sampler - 16 Cigars - CigarBid.com (V.Sinclair is top-shelf compared to S. Sweet)
Augusto Reyes Toro Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com (same with A. Reyes)
A. Fernandez 54-Ring Mild Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com (same with these)
5 Vegas Double-Wide Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Count Chunkula Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Rocky Patel 'Big Ring' Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Dog's Breakfast Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com (same here)
Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com (these are great tasting daily cigars)
La Aurora Double Corona - Box of 5 - CigarBid.com
La Princesa de Cuba 9-Cigar Sampler - 9 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Belicoso Bedlam Sampler - 12 Cigars - CigarBid.com
5 Vegas Historical Collection Sampler - 16 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Victor Sinclair Baker's Dozen - 13 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Choice Cuts 54-Ring Premium Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
5 Vegas Red and Gold Torpedo Sampler - 12 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Double Happiness 'Two-Headed Monster' - Box of 10 - CigarBid.com (cut these in 1/2 and you have 20 great tasting 5x48 smokes)
The Nicaraguan Boutique Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars - CigarBid.com

......if you still consider Swisher Sweet after these alternatives, well, good luck.


----------



## Heathen1990 (Nov 29, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> ....Go to Cigar Bid and win some great flavor for $2per of less and some VERY GOOD daily cigars to smoke in between your better premiums. You will forget all about a lame cigar like Swisher Sweet. Here are some leads for some awesome deals,
> 
> Fifteen Flawless Figurados Super-Sampler - 15 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> Nica Libre Flight Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> ...


Thanks for the links, it was mainly for curiosity. Really wouldn't want to spend my money on stuff like Swisher Sweets. When I could spend it on way better cigars.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....Glad to help. Also check out CigarAuctioneer.com. I have scored some great blends their like,

ROCKY PATEL CUBAN BLEND MADURO 
FONSECA SERIE 'F'
LA FLORIDITA LIMITED EDITION
CONUCO
FAMOUS NICARAGUAN SERIES 3000

for $2 per easily. Often times auctions close their with no bids cast at all. Saw one close few days back offering 3 ROMEO y JULIETA HABANO 6"x56 singles with no bids cast. Was already at my max for the month so I could not spend the 9 bucks it would have taken to steal them. Next month they won't get away. Here is a link with the same situation clong later today.
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Toro

.....And the links I posted for Cigar Bid are just a pittance of what they have to offer. If you would like for details about bidding at either site send me an email. With my limited budget I have been able to smoke the best of COHIBA, EXCALIBUR, PARTAGAS, GURKHA, OLIVA, 5 VEGAS, PERDOMO, AJ FERNANDEZ, PADILLA, & ROCKY PATEL to name a few, all year long.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

While I always prefer a handmade to a machine made cigar, there is something to be said for the price of machine made smokes. The only machine made cigar I smoke is Marsh Wheeling, part of it is I was born in Wheeling, and lived close to the factory for most of my life, the other part of that is that I find them to have the best flavor of a machine made smoke. 

Of course, you can go wrong if you find some sweet deals on handmades though.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

These days you can find a plethora of handmades that hover around the same price range as Swishers. Many bundled smokes offer decent flavor and burn for $1 - $2 a stick.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If you like the sweet cigar go for it but like a lot of others have said those type of cigars on Cbid can be had for a good price and they are probably of better quality.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## CBlazer2148 (Mar 19, 2012)

Victor Sinclair has a line of cigarillos (4x30) that you can get either natural or in a sweet version. My girlfriend really enjoys sweet cigars and we got a bundle of the sweet cigarillos off of CI (when they have stock) and they are fantastic. Smooth with a nice sweet finish, they last anywhere between 15-20 min. We both have smoked about 25 of them and haven't had any complaints yet. And for the price you can't really beat it, we paid 39 bucks for 100 of them.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Take a look at Torano 1916 Cameroon and Cuba Libre One's both great for somebody looking for something inexpensive but still give you some flavor. I have heard that the Cuba Libre's are great with a 1 year rest.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Heathen1990 said:


> So I dont consider Swisher Sweets to be real cigars, just dont. But I saw they have a Swisher Sweets Perfecto. I am considering getting some for just a everyday smoke. That way my more expensive cigars can rest in my tupperdor. Would you by these Swisher Sweets Perfecto's? Has anyone tried them? Would like some feedback on them. Thanks.


No sir that is a pile of nasty, just check out my review on the machine mades....


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I second cbid. I've been finding some very good everyday smokes there for under $3 each, some much cheaper.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i agree with the cbid thing

i have smoked the perfectos, and they are ok if you have to have something "right now", and nothing else is available - but with careful bidding you can get some decent smokes from cbid for just a tad more than you would pay for swishers in a c-store

not sure but i think all swishers have a sweetened cap


----------

